# Converting rollerball to fountain pen



## Majorbdk (Aug 5, 2011)

Does any vendor sell the outer plated barrel that the nib screws into? I have found almost every other part for pens sold individually.  I'm looking for the barrel for Baron or Tycoon kits.


----------

